# New members seek advice



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello! My husband and I have just bought a small house in Portugal, in the Alto Alentejo region, having recently retired. At the moment we are not full time in Portugal, because of family etc, but we plan to spend about half the year here, and maybe full time at a later date.

One thing our house in Portugal needs if we are to use it in the winter is a decent wood burning stove. We know from years of using woodburners in Wales that a decent woodburner should never have a grate, but we have searched and searched in Portugal, and all the so-called woodburners (salamandras) have fixed grates.

So we are going to have to buy one in the UK and get it out to Portugal. Anybody know the cheapest way to do this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are hundreds to choose from generally far cheaper than UK apart from carriage consideration, we've had 6 different ones in different houses to date, yes they have grates otherwise you can't get an airflow but all grates have been removable, repairable and replaceable. 
Just had a clearout so no cataloques to hand but I'll post a couple of manufactures


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

We also have a house in Alentejo Santa Cruz. We will be driving out there later this year if that helps maybe we can get a stove in the back of our renault scenic for you for a small fee towards fuel. We are also hoping to move over there soon. My wife is Portuguese so if she can help with any translations you need please get in touch. You need to make a couple more posts before we can pm each other.


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Micksantacruz said:


> We also have a house in Alentejo Santa Cruz. We will be driving out there later this year if that helps maybe we can get a stove in the back of our renault scenic for you for a small fee towards fuel. We are also hoping to move over there soon. My wife is Portuguese so if she can help with any translations you need please get in touch. You need to make a couple more posts before we can pm each other.


Thank you for your reply, and your kind offer. We need a large cast iron stove, so it would be much too heavy for your car, I'm afraid.

We've managed to find a suitable stove in the UK now, and they will ship it to Portugal at a reasonable price. But we would need to buy stove pipe in Portugal, as it's too fragile to ship. Would your wife know, or be able to find out, if you can get 7 inch (approx 175mm) stove pipe in Portugal? I've tried looking at bricolage sites, but they don't have this information. We don't want to get an expensive stove delivered to Portugal, and then find we can't get the pipes to fit it!

Thank you again for your help and kindness. Linda.


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

canoeman said:


> There are hundreds to choose from generally far cheaper than UK apart from carriage consideration, we've had 6 different ones in different houses to date, yes they have grates otherwise you can't get an airflow but all grates have been removable, repairable and replaceable.
> Just had a clearout so no cataloques to hand but I'll post a couple of manufactures


Thanks, but we have catalogues and spent weeks looking in Portugal. All the stoves have fixed grates, with the airflow under the grate. This is fine for coal, but not for wood. Wood burns best without a grate, and the airflow must be above the wood, not below it. We're surprised we can't find a true woodburner in Portugal, but that just seems to be the way it is. Thanks for your reply, anyway.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Well find your premise odd and contrary to every wood stove I've seen and used in Portugal, but as you've experience hope it works for you.
Pipe is available everywhere, plain black steel, stainless steel (inox) and an insulated twin tube stainless steel, plus bends, angles, flexible, reducers in a variety of diameters 175mm no problem


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Well find your premise odd and contrary to every wood stove I've seen and used in Portugal, but as you've experience hope it works for you.
> Pipe is available everywhere, plain black steel, stainless steel (inox) and an insulated twin tube stainless steel, plus bends, angles, flexible, reducers in a variety of diameters 175mm no problem


Thank you for your reply, we'll be importing a stove without a grate, but it's good to know we can get the correct pipes in Portugal.

We've used woodburners for years, and they never have a grate. The draught needs to be above, not below the wood, and in fact most of the heat comes from the hot ash, which should not be removed, just a small amount taken away about once a week. 

I tried to send you a link saying just that, but this site wouldn't let me. However, if you post the statement "a woodburning stove should not have a grate" on Google uk, you'll find the answer.

The stoves sold in Portugal are more suitable for coal than wood. This seems odd, because most people burn wood, not coal. The same odd situation exists in Spain. Maybe it's because of the climate? In northern Europe, where it's cold, eg the Uk, Sweden etc, woodburners never have a grate.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Especially as coal is unavailable in Portugal and probably about 90% of households rely on wood as a source of fuel, I try you Google suggestion, but after running 6 wood burners of various types over the last 9 years don't think I'll be swooping yes we leave a layer of ash but the design of the fires reguires combination of the chimney damper and controllable vent to ashbox-grate for fire to burn efficiently. 

Nothing to stop you posting link, it's if I've got it  only if your trying to advertise or promote your business, but moderators very kind they'll remove if you've got it wrong


----------



## kindwords80 (Apr 11, 2013)

*New here*

Hi , How are u all , Hope good. I am 32 from pakistan , soon will be in Lisbon . I was working in malaysia as an IT Hardware Technician (Laptop, desktop , networking) and sales.
Really need some good advices , how to find a cheap residence in lisbon and i really need some good friends all around the world.
Hope will hear from everyone soon.
Thanks


sohaib ahmad
00923353251293


----------

